

Best Practices for Scientific Computing - polskibus

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;arxiv.org&#x2F;abs&#x2F;1210.0530
======
projectramo
Here is the upshot for those who may not want to read the whole thing: 1.
Write programs for people, not computers, 2. Automate repetitive tasks, 3. Use
the computer to record history, 4. Make incremental changes, 5. Use version
control, 6. Don't repeat yourself, 7. Plan for mistakes, 8. Optimize software
only after it works correctly, 9. Document design and purpose, not mechanics,
10 Collaborate.

